# Focke Wulf 190 ground-attack unit Geschwader Bongart.



## GT (Jun 24, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 24, 2005)

nice screenshot.......


----------



## Erich (Jun 24, 2005)

first reduce your shot by 1/2.....way too big for your posts, in fact your posts get lost.

second the Fw 190F and G were of primary help on the Ost front with bombs but also the Panzerblitz rockets which were quite effective along those typical crowded Soviet motorways. Any Kommando even of 15 a/c was created under an assumed Staffelführer's name, possibly seperated by the parent unit in 1945 due to the quick light movements of the front.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2005)

> Panzerblitz


Just the word and my blood starts warming up and I get this wierd itch in my toes......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2005)

Ha whys that.


----------



## FalkeEins (Jun 25, 2005)

..nice image...

there's some gen on the activities of Schlachtguppe 4 Geschwader Bongart against the Maquis in central/southern France during June 1944 in the form of a small article on my site...

"..On 18 June III./SG 4 was ordered to prepare to transfer south to Clermont Ferrand by the chief of staff of II./Fliegerkorps. On 19 June with his aircraft scattered between Laval, Clastres and Villacoublay, Gruppenkommandeur Major Weyert flew from Villacoublay to Bourges to meet with Oberst Hermann-Josef Freiherr von dem Bongart, a former KG 55 Gruppenkommandeur, tasked with leading a specialised 'anti-partisan' unit...". 

http://members.aol.com/falkeeins/Sturmgruppen/contents.html


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2005)

> Ha whys that.


Large armor piercing rockets being fired into Soviet Main Battle Armor from a height of 400 feet...

Thats why..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2005)

Woah man im feeling it too...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2005)

Dreams of those Fw-190F's and those wonderful little rockets still fill my head if the tempeture is right...


----------



## Erich (Jun 25, 2005)

Falkeeins welcome aboard friend ! Gents if I may introduce the web-master and friend of the Sturmgruppen/and German ~ French translations web-site, and the man who has translated the French and German to English volumes of JG 300.............. Mr. page

Erich ~


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome... Excellent stuff on JG 300....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2005)

When he joined I thought he knew you Erich somehow....Welcome!


----------



## GT (Jun 25, 2005)

Update.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2005)

Welcome Falkeins. Hope to learn some good stuff from you.


----------

